

New Strategy as Tech Giants Transform Into Conglomerates - r0h1n
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2014/08/05/new-strategy-as-tech-giants-transform-into-conglomerates/?_php=true&_type=blogs&_php=true&_type=blogs&_r=1&

======
mathattack
This seems like a maturation of the tech industry, and outsourcing of R&D.
It's very hard for large companies to innovate - the CEOs have too much on
their minds to chase down hundreds of small ideas. Let others obsess on them,
and then buy the winners. The in-house VC arms (Google Ventures) allows them
to invest and get some upside as they stay attuned to the market. This hardly
seems like a bad thing.

In addition, I've heard of people blame Sarbanes Oxley for the slowdown in
IPOs. This is ok too. I'm much more likely to trust the financials of Google
than of a small startup with an inexperienced CFO.

